# Liberty



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great news!!!! Liberty came in heat this morning! :leap::wahoo::stars: I am SO relieved! Long story short we were thinking she may never breed, and were holding our breath to see if she'd come in heat... She finally did so we are very hopeful! 

We decided to take her to a somewhat local breeder and have her bred to a buck named Capriole's Valor (10569471) by TST1 Windy Acres Flash My Cash *EN*. I watched several of his doelings and bucklings win in the show ring time and time again this season and admire them a lot. 

Pictures from a couple days ago.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That should be a great cross! I admire Capriole's goats greatly. Their granddaughter is in the same 4-H group as me so it's fun to see their goats at the fair! 

I am so glad for you that Liberty came into heat!!!! :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully being pregnant will get some of the weight off, too   Hehe.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hurray for heat!!! can't wait to see her pretty babies!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Terry and her daughter and granddaughter have awesome goats. It was great to see them do so well at Nationals in 2012! They show at a lot of the shows we go to, and I admire their goats very much!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am sure the kids out of this cross will be very nice  What color is the buck?


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. ^  She's a favorite. 

Valor is as traditional as they come.  I don't care though. I saw him in person at a show in the spring, but I didn't know who he was until I saw Valor was at that show a few days ago online! So I think I remember which buck he was...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool. I bet the kids are gunna turn out awesome


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think they should.  Here's a picture of my favorite daughter of Valor's. She has 100 points already and is younger than Dandi. This picture was taken at a show in July.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, beautiful! I can't wait to see pics of kids


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think they should.  Here's a picture of my favorite daughter of Valor's. She has 100 points already and is younger than Dandi. This picture was taken at a show in July.


She looks so much like Dandi!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:stars: Fantastic news!!! I'd expect some paint kids from that mix


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She does look like Dandi.  That's really not a great picture of her though... she's super stylish yet still meaty. 

yes, I think (hope) we'll still get color.


----------

